# All'avvio di gnome qualcosa non va

## luigi.malago

Ciao a tutti,

ho un problemino con gnome.. dopo aver fatto la login, quando mi carica le icone sul desktop, credo che qualcosa

non vada per il verso giusto, perché mi apre una finestra di gedit, una del terminale e una d nautilus.

Tutte le volte..

Inoltre (problema forse collegato, ma per ora non l'ho capito) nautilus non è più quello di una volta.

Mi mancano delle opzioni nei menu, non ho la barra laterale, non ho la barra con il percorso, ecc ecc

è come se fosseuna versione minimalista.. ma mi pare che tutto sia aggiornato.. (alla 2.16.3)

mi è capitato tutto da un momento ad un altro, credo la causa (almeno del primo problema) sia un passaggio

da beryl a compiz e un tentativo (credevo adnat a buon fine) di togliere tutto e tornare alla normalità..

grazie..

Luigi

----------

## comio

 *luigi.malago wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> ho un problemino con gnome.. dopo aver fatto la login, quando mi carica le icone sul desktop, credo che qualcosa
> 
> non vada per il verso giusto, perché mi apre una finestra di gedit, una del terminale e una d nautilus.
> ...

 

modifica la sessione:System/Preferences/Sessions

----------

## luigi.malago

ciao comio,

allora le applicazioni che ho in "Avvio programmi" sono

beagled --replace

bluetooth-applet

metacity 

beagle-search --icon

gsynaptics-init --sm-disable

gnome-power-manager

gnome-volume-manager --sm-disable

nm-applet --sm-disable

se non metto metacity non mi carica i bordi delle finestre, ad ogni modo i programmi come termali gedit e nautius partolo lo stesso..

priva al posto di metacity avevo beryl-manager... ma io vorrei non usare beryl e tornare al sistema normale.. quindi ho rimpiazzato

beryl-manager con metacity..

----------

## luigi.malago

ho anche scoperto che da qualsiasi utente che ho diverso dal mio, (quindi sia root che atri due utenti di prova) 

il caricamento di gnome dop la login da gdm si blocca mentre c'è lo splash screen, dopo "Windows Manager" (mi pare, comunque dopo la prima

icona che compare sullo slash screen)

problemi anche se provo con un "nuovo login in finestra"

devo aver incasinato qualcosa..   :Sad: 

in cerca di suggerimenti..

grazie mille,

Luigi

----------

## luigi.malago

nessun suggerimento?

PS: il problema secondario di nautilus è stato risolto, bastava spuntare 

"Aprire sempre in finestre di esplorazione"

tuttavia il problema principale delle applicazioni che partono all'avvio di gnome rimane..  :Sad: 

grazie per l'attenzione,

Luigi

----------

## luigi.malago

dopo una mega ricompilazione e aggiornamento a gnome 2.18 il problema dei programmi che partono sembra risolto,

tuttavia ora gnome è lentissimo, ci mette 3 minuti a caricare il desktop...

non metto il tag risolto perché il suggetto del post mi pare ancora appropriato...

revdep-rebuild non crea problemi, mentre il file /etc/hosts mi pare a posto.

```

tux luigi # cat /etc/hosts

# /etc/hosts:  This file describes a number of hostname-to-address

#              mappings for the TCP/IP subsystem.  It is mostly

#              used at boot time, when no name servers are running.

#              On small systems, this file can be used instead of a

#              "named" name server.  Just add the names, addresses

#              and any aliases to this file...

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/hosts,v 1.8 2003/08/04 20:12:25 azarah Exp $

#

127.0.0.1       localhost       tux

#192.168.0.2    gravity.twi-31o2.org gravity

#127.0.0.1 ads.dada.it

#127.0.0.1 oas.rcsadv.it

#127.0.0.1 banneradmin.rai.it

#127.0.0.1 www.banneradmin.rai.it

#127.0.0.1 adtech.de

#127.0.0.1 ad.dc2.adtech.de

#127.0.0.1 pagead2.googlesyndication.com

#127.0.0.1 ypn-js.overture.com

#127.0.0.1 adv.ilsole24ore.it

#127.0.0.1 ads.arcuspubblicita.it

#127.0.0.1 ads.cnn.com

```

Luigi[/quote]

----------

